# Did my does forget what the nest box is for?



## waynesgarden (Oct 31, 2009)

Three does kindled over the past 24 hours. The first had six in the nest and one on the wire. (Lost that one.) Doe 2 had all 5 of hers on the wire in the middle of the night. (Lost all those.) While I was working in the barn today, Doe 3 seemed to have had six while perched on the wooden top of the nest box, judging from the blood up there. One was still on the top of the nestbox. I think one fell onto the wire and the rest fell into the front of the nest and were on top of the hay. I got all six under the fur she had pulled earlier and all seemed well. 

Left them alone for a few hours to go to the lumber yard and run errands. When I got back, I found four more kits, stone cold in the front portion of Doe 3's nest box, again, on top of the hay. Coudn't revive those either. Wish I stuck around for another couple hours to play midwife to the buns.

None of these were first time moms. Never really had to worry much about this when I raised rabbits long ago. They just seemed to know what to do, as I recall.

Wayne


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Hopefully the girls will get it right soon!


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

Ugh I'm sorry. That stinks.

 I have read that one doe going into labor will stimulate others around her to give birth too, I wonder if in your case your first doe went into labor, the others were stimulated to start their process (hormones in the air maybe?) and yet they weren't "ready"? Had the does who didn't do their thing made proper nests?
 This is really interesting actually. Even though the outcome isn't ideal obviously it's a learning opportunity.
 Were all three does due on the same day?


----------

